# U.S. citizen going to Pakistani Medical College (IBCC?)



## arooj10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok hi guys! I've been through alot of threads and got a lot of information! Thank you so much! But I still am confused....
I'm a U.S. citizen and planing to go to a medical college in Lahore,Pakistan and try to get admission for the 2010-2011 session. I'm still confused about the IBCC part and how they convert the grades. I saw a thread that showed how the grades are converted but I'm not sure if that applies to me. 

So I was wondering if anyone knew when is the best time for a foreign student from the U.S. to send in their application to IBCC.

Also it would help a lot if anyone could tell me how IBCC converts the grades for U.S. students. ( exactly which classes and how to get the score) 

Overall if anyone could help me by showing me how IBCC works for U.S. students specifically that would help ALOT! thanks again!


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

IBCC will take 20% in you marks. Then they will add up your makers and then they will divid up by 500 and mulitply it by 850. Some thing like this.365 all classes PHY, CHEM and BIO these three class are added up only nd then it goes like this. *365?500 x 850= 620.5. GOOD luck*


----------



## arooj10 (Jan 11, 2010)

thanks! that really helped! seriously! but just one more question, out of how much is this score? thank you.


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

You are welcome. The total is 850. You could also check that in IBCC official web
1. type IBCC pakistan or Inter Board Committee of Chairmen, Islamabad.
2. goes to Equivalence 
3. Now you can see formula which will be like this
A. Equivalence of O-level Grades 
The equivalence of O-level and A-level qualifications is determined through criteria as marks for each subject are taken to be 100. 
For conversion of marks (before academic year 2006), five subjects are taken at O level, Where in English as compulsory subject, three elective subjects and one subject with best grade are taken. These 5 subjects carry 500 marks, which are equated to the marks of 8 subjects at Matric level, carrying 850 marks. The total which is out of 500, is then used to calculate the percentage (marks) as per given below example. 
Suppose, a student has earned following grades in O-level.
Subject Grade Subject Grade Subject Grade Subject Grade
English A Physics B Chemistry C Mathematics C
Pak.Studies B Islamiat B Urdu D Biology C
4. Computing marks equivalent to Matriculation.
S.# Subject Grade Total Marks Remarks
Marks obtained
1. English A 100 85 -
2. Physics B 100 75 -
3. Chemistry C 100 65 -
4. Mathematics C 100 65 Better than Biology grade.
5. Pak Studies B 100 75 Better of all excluding above 
4 subjects.
Total: 500 365
5. The equivalent marks in Matriculation (out of 850) are then calculated
as,365?500 x 850= 620.5 say 621/850 marks.
b. Equivalence of A-level Grades 
The marks equivalent to A-level are computed using the above stated total marks (out of 500) 'O' level. Add to these, the marks for the three subjects of A-level (science group) using the above table. Thus the total obtained against 800 is then used to work out percentage marks for Intermediate as per given below example.
(i) Suppose grades of the above mentioned student in A-level are:
Subject Grade Subject Grade Subject Grade 
Chemistry C Physics B Mathematics A
(ii) Computing marks of A level equivalent to Intermediate:
S.# Subject Grade Total-Marks Marks-obtained
O-level Marks -- 500 365
1. Chemistry C 100 65
2. Physics B 100 75
3. Mathematics A 100 85
Total: 800 590
(iii) The equivalent marks in Intermediate (out of 1100) are then calculated as, 590?800x1100=811/1100. Where as in case of Arts/Humanities group 2 subject at 'A' level are taken for calculating against marks of 5 subjects of 'O' plus 2 subjects of 'A' levels into 1100 and divided by 700 OR 365+160= 525x1100 = 825/1100.
In case of Internal Examination System, e.g USA and Germany, there will be a deduction of 20% marks from the total marks calculated as above at SSC and HSSC levels.


----------



## arooj10 (Jan 11, 2010)

THANK YOU! I really appreciate it! This has helped me A LOT! Thanks again!


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

You are welcome. Arooj you could apply through HEC Pakistan Islamabad, and you could send your documents to IBCC Pakistan any time in the year. Your college can’t give you admission for furan you have to apply for admission through HEC and the cost for it is more than $8000. You also could check in that on HEC’s official web. Try HEC and the foreign admission or student. Hope it will help you. Good luck


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

^Good post-- thanks for helping out Hammad.


----------



## arooj10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah, I've been through the HEC website, but do the foriegners HAVE to apply though them? I didn't know about that. And as for IBCC, I can't send in my documents until I have my graduation diploma which I dont get until I graduate which is in June! So, I have to wait for that unfortunately. Again I really appreciate your posts! Thank you!!!!


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

You are always welcome :happy:


----------



## raphia (Jan 13, 2010)

arooj make sure to take the 'school profile' along with you whenever you go to hand in your diploma and transcripts for conversion. they need to make sure your school is registered. and plus they normally give you a hard time for getting a US diploma equated so be prepared for that too =D

*[Mod Edit: Read the forum rules-- thanks]*


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

Yes! Arooj Raphia is right, but you know what, If you already have taken physics, chemistry, and biology then you could get your Equlian form IBCC if your High School give you a letter, with your transcript. Other than that you can't. I hope they will give you:happy:


----------



## arooj10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks Raphia! Honestly, I didn't know about taking my 'school profile'. Oh, and thanks again for the warning!!!  

Hammad, I have taken Biology, Physics, and Chemistry but which letter should I get from my school? Thanks A LOT! You really are helping me A LOT!  Thank you!


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

You are welcome. That?s look great. I am talking about the later that your high school spouse to give you. You could get it from your guardian or from college office in HS. You know what very few American and Canadians students could get admission in Pakistan for MBBS after 10th,11th great. Student must have to pass all three subjects physics, chemistry, and biology. In the latter your school must have to say you already have passed all these three subjects. It?s very hared to get Ibcc certificate with out diploma. If you could give them a lots of information then try this. Also don?t for get to give them IBCC form field by you one picture, and one latter from High School office and from your teachers of all these subjects. Teacher latter is not very importuned but it could help you. I hope by you will understand what I am saying and about which latter I am talking about. If you get your IBCC certificate don?t for get to tell me. Bye for now and GOOD LUCK. :happy:

O I forgot to tell you. If you have not taken SAT subject, take it by now. It will count as entry exam in Pakistan. SAT subject have three subjects physics, chemistry, and biology. If you have plane to take entry then its not importent for you. SAT subject is count as entry in government colleges of Pakistan, but in other colleges like army its depends on them, because some colleges do excepts SAT one, PSAT, and ACT. Good luck again#cool


----------



## arooj10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you thank you thank you!  
So even though they don't request it, letter of recommendations would maybe help? Well then I'll be on that right away!  And yeah I'm going to take my SAT II as soon as possible! I'll will defintely let you know when I get my IBCC certificate! (insha'allah) Thanks again!!!!!!!
#happy


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

you are always welcome and good luck allah may help you. :happy:


----------

